# Trovoada em Braga - 25 Agosto 2019



## guimeixen (26 Ago 2019 às 20:39)

Que fantástico dia! Que monstro de célula que se formou ao fim da tarde e passou aqui perto. Desde que faço registos nunca tinha visto aqui uma trovoada com relâmpagos quase ou mesmo constantes em alguns momentos. Conforme ela foi passando de raspão tentei fotografar os raios e ainda deu para apanhar alguns. Nestas situações o pôr do sol costuma ser fantástico e o de ontem não desiludiu. Havia tantas cortinas de precipitação com umas cores espetaculares e até um arco-íris na traseira da célula monstruosa que já estava a ir embora. Foram visíveis vários raios nessa direção, o que junto com aquelas cores, proporcionou umas vistas que não me vou esquecer. Passado pouco mais de meia hora forma-se mais uma célula e esta passou mesmo aqui perto e deu para ver enormes raios como à muito já não via. Essa célula acabou por não durar muito mas o espetáculo ainda não tinha acabado. Voltei-me para sul/sudoeste onde já eram visíveis mais relâmpagos. Enquanto eu fotografava essa célula, começou um outra a vir mais ou menos de sudeste acho eu. Estava cada vez mais perto, com o raios a iluminar os céus por cima de mim e não demorou muito até começar a chover e eu ter que parar de fotografar. Esta acabou por trazer cada raio enorme a atingir a cidade e a provocar uns fortes trovões. Ainda começei a filmar mas foi na altura em que a célula já estava a começar a produzir menos relâmpagos mas ainda apanhei alguns. Depois lembrei-me de colocar a máquina a tirar fotos dentro do carro, como o vidro estava todo molhado e não se notava muito as gotas, e deu para apanhar mais um raio mas depois a trovoada parou.
Foi um final de tarde e noite espetacular, que não me vai sair da memória. 

Deixou aqui um gif das trovoadas a formarem-se ontem ao fim da tarde. Reparem na tal que passou perto daqui, um enorme overshooting top persistente, que a ver pelo radar do meteogalicia, ultrapassou os 16km de altura.






Aqui ficam os meus registos:



























Stormy sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning at sunset with rainbow by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning at sunset with rainbow by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Stormy sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Stormy sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Stormy sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Stormy sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (26 Ago 2019 às 20:40)

Continuação:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Um frame de um dos raios:





Vídeo de um dos raios da trovoada que passou aqui em cima:


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 20:50)

Fotos brutais  Parabéns!!


----------



## belem (26 Ago 2019 às 21:01)

Em algumas fotos até parece uma aurora boreal!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Ago 2019 às 23:08)

Ui, é que já nem há palavras...


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Ago 2019 às 01:12)

Estão fantásticas, parabéns! 


Sem dúvida das melhores trovoadas da última década a que passou a Este, pelo menos na parte da frequência das descargas. Por onde passou foi certamente memorável.

Tenho aqui um vídeo da célula. Em algumas partes, principalmente a meio do vídeo, nota-se um pouco a frequência a rondar um raio a cada dois ou três segundos. Devia ter sido de noite. 


Grande parte dos vídeos que fiz, mal se notam as descargas. Faltam algumas partes, principalmente quando ainda estava dia bem alto.


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2019 às 14:51)

Grandes registos!


----------



## guimeixen (27 Ago 2019 às 17:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Fotos brutais Parabéns!!





belem disse:


> Em algumas fotos até parece uma aurora boreal!





Tiagolco disse:


> Ui, é que já nem há palavras...





Ruipedroo disse:


> Estão fantásticas, parabéns!
> 
> 
> Sem dúvida das melhores trovoadas da última década a que passou a Este, pelo menos na parte da frequência das descargas. Por onde passou foi certamente memorável.
> ...





MSantos disse:


> Grandes registos!




Obrigado a todos! 

@Ruipedroo Pois deve ter sido memorável deve, impressionante como ela crescia ao ver as imagens de satélite.
No teu vídeo mais para o fim, tens aqueles raios bem próximos, se não te importares podes-me dizer a hora e minuto (mais ou menos) para ver se seriam os raios que eu apanhei (os 7 primeiros do tópico), é que por volta das 21h20 até as 21h45 essa célula passou nessa zona mais baixa da cidade e foi visível daqui.

Imagem de radar às 21h30 com ela a norte da cidade:


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2019 às 21:59)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado a todos!
> 
> @Ruipedroo Pois deve ter sido memorável deve, impressionante como ela crescia ao ver as imagens de satélite.
> No teu vídeo mais para o fim, tens aqueles raios bem próximos, se não te importares podes-me dizer a hora e minuto (mais ou menos) para ver se seriam os raios que eu apanhei (os 7 primeiros do tópico), é que por volta das 21h20 até as 21h45 essa célula passou nessa zona mais baixa da cidade e foi visível daqui.
> ...



Sei que aquela descarga mais próxima foi por volta das 21h30. Tens aquela primeira foto da trovoada à noite que tiraste às 21h35. Tudo indica que tenha sido essa que filmei (raio do meio). Se vires em slow motion vês pelo menos três clarões diferentes.


Pela tua foto também consigo perceber que foi a mais próxima da minha casa. Consigo ver o poste que está dentro do centro exames do IMTT. (ligeiramente à direita do raio). Pela perspectiva da foto, à esquerda do poste é o aeródromo. E foi aí que caiu o raio. Eu moro mesmo junto ao aeródromo.


O terceiro trovão do vídeo não filmei o relâmpago. Poderá ser o que está na tua segunda foto dessa célula. Apaguei os vídeos no dia seguinte por isso não sei as horas exactas.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2019 às 22:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Sei que aquela descarga mais próxima foi por volta das 21h30. Tens aquela primeira foto da trovoada à noite que tiraste às 21h35. Tudo indica que tenha sido essa que filmei (raio do meio). Se vires em slow motion vês pelo menos três clarões diferentes.
> 
> 
> Pela tua foto também consigo perceber que foi a mais próxima da minha casa. Consigo ver o poste que está dentro do centro exames do IMTT. (ligeiramente à direita do raio). Pela perspectiva da foto, à esquerda do poste é o aeródromo. E foi aí que caiu o raio. Eu moro mesmo junto ao aeródromo.
> ...




Obrigado pela resposta, quanto à primeira a máquina estava adiantada 6-7 minutos, por isso deve ter sido por volta então das 21h30.


----------

